# First foster fluff



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

So I finally go ahead and jump into the foster business and I get a Havanese, LOL! I need a chuckle, today was a stressful day. I thought I had everything lined up perfectly. Edie from AMAR cleared with the rescue coordinator at the local shelter here in Orange County for me to pick up the boy with the broken leg. I had an appointment scheduled with an ortho vet afterward. The front people at the shelter were great, processed everything in 5 minutes. But then it took almost an hour and a half to get the dog! :w00t:
I was pissed! I missed the vet appointment but thank God they were gracious enough to still fit me in. This poor guy was hit by a car on 7/28! He has been at the shelter since. They said the hold up was him getting a micro-chip and changing his bandages, f*** that! I was taking him straight to the vet. Lots of complaints later I finally had the poor thing and racing to the vet. Didn't even get a good look at him until we took him out of the crate at the vet's. Poor thing has wounds on both his hind legs and he won't put weight on his right hind leg AND they made a bloody mess of his back with the microchip!:smilie_tischkante:
He may be a Maltese mix but he looks Havanese to me, about 8-9 pounds and white and cream in color with a very nice coat. I think he will be very handsome when he is well. Sorry I didn't get any pics, there were pressing issues. Well, he is at the vet's getting a complete eval and x-rays. No simple owner surrender fosters for me, I start with the hard ones, LOL! Hey, it will probably almost always be uphill from here, right.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Way to go, Gigi!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

You are sooo awesome!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Wonderful!


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you for taking in a challenge for the first one. Hope things get easier once you get home!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Great job! I'll look forward to reports on this little sweetie.

Foster parents are ANGELS!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I hope it is just the universe challenging your resolve. Na, it will probably always be hard.But, here we go. I want to foster too. Just grant me the wisdom to understand the difference between helping and enabling. One thing I have noticed is that most of the people in shelters do not know the breeds. If it is small (under 25 pounds) and white (or sort of white) they call it a Maltese. Keep us posted....please.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I know you chose well for your first one Gigi and cant thank-you enough. Its so hard to tell what these dogs are. Many Maltese have the curly coats and especially when they are dirty and havent been groomed. I always thought Havanese were larger. He will be easier to adopt if he is Havanese though, lots fewer of them. Its so hard to tell with all the poor mill and back yard breeding going on. Will be anxious to see him after he is groomed and bathed. Bless you for helping us Gigi. I know you are so very busy, but still taking time to help our precious Maltese.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

*Update!*

I realized that I never posted my First Foster Fluff's name! His name is Loxley, Lox for short. He is a manly dog. Wonderful news! I just got off the phone with the vet. Loxley does not have a broken leg but only two broken toes! However, he does have a lot of soft tissue damage and some ligament damage. Vet said it looks like he was dragged by the car that hit him. He has an avulsion over his ankle that cannot be stitched together and will have to granulate in (heal from the outside, in), this may limit the mobility of his ankle somewhat from the scar tissue. Please pray that he heals well. He will be at the vets until Wednesday. I'm attaching a picture of a Havanese that looks a lot like him, or he will look like him once he heals. The main difference is that Loxley is a bi-color, that color you see on the ears of the dog in the pic is also in patches about his body.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Awesome!! Good luck with him!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Poor baby, I hope he is feeling better soon. Good job!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He's a doll and one lucky little dude to have you as his foster parents. So many need homes ,thank you for giving him a second chance.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

We :heart::heart::heart: Gigi!! You are so wonderful to take this on. To tell you the truth I already thought you were a foster but I guess it was that you sprung some pups and transported. Now you've really stepped in doggie doo.:w00t: If Lox looks anything like that Havanese I"m sure he'll be snapped up. Hey you could even market him to the east coast asking "Who wants Lox with their Bagels?" :blush::brownbagid I say that? He's make a perfect brother for my neighbor's Havanese. :wub:

How sad to be hit and dragged. Glad nothing's broken but sometimes tearing can be harder to heal. Sending prayers to you and Loxley and his wonderful vet and hoping for more good reports and the before and after pics. Thanks again. You are an earth angel. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you so much, Earth Angel Gigi. You are awesome. I am sure that Lox already loves you for being there for him.:tender:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Bless you, Bless you, Bless you!


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Props to you for fostering. I am hoping to start fostering soon, I imagine it is the most awarding feeling !

I can't wait to see photos of this little man !


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

God bless you for taking Lox in and giving him a second chance..I pray that he heals well and has a complete recovery for his ankle..


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

You have a heart of gold Gigi! That little fellow found himself an angel.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yay Gigi, we applaude you!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

congrats, I learned from my first foster, that it's a "work in progress", that things are not always smooth sailing...........I was told, "oh you should foster, it's so much fun".........well I never get the young cute ones, it's always the older ones that usually have a lot of health issues, and I usually have them for a _very_ long time. But that is okay, I have grown to love these that are hard to place the ones that most of society don't want. They will always have a home with me and mine, a warm bed, food, water and lots of love for what ever time they have left.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Bless your heart!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thank u so much. hoping he recovers soon and would love to see pics of him also ..


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

There's nothin' more heart warming than seeing the "before" and "after" pictures of these poor little pups. This is one lucky little guy.....

Thanks for doing this for him.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just wanted to add that Gigi is fostering for AMA Rescue, so this is another boy we have worked hard to save. Thanks to Gigi we will find him a good forever home. He was hit by a car and no famliy came looking for him.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

You are so great! I look forward to the day when I can experience the trials and tribulations of being a foster mom. I imagine it can be time consuming, frustrating, and heartbreaking at times, but I also know that it is likely one of the most rewarding experiences a true dog lover will ever have. You are all angels. I cannot wait to see pics of your new foster baby!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I hope everything is going great. Please post pics soon. Cant wait to see him!


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Great job! Keeping a photo/video record is of the utmost importance. It helps to find a home and you will kick yourself if you don't have before and afters because the change in the facial expression for pain and terror to peace and love is the reward for all the hard work. It's not for the faint of heart... but the special needs ones are the most rewarding and the bond that is forged with them is incredible. You did good.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> We :heart::heart::heart: Gigi!! You are so wonderful to take this on. To tell you the truth I already thought you were a foster but I guess it was that you sprung some pups and transported. Now you've really stepped in doggie doo.:w00t: If Lox looks anything like that Havanese I"m sure he'll be snapped up. Hey you could even market him to the east coast asking "Who wants Lox with their Bagels?" :blush::brownbagid I say that? He's make a perfect brother for my neighbor's Havanese. :wub:
> 
> How sad to be hit and dragged. Glad nothing's broken but sometimes tearing can be harder to heal. Sending prayers to you and Loxley and his wonderful vet and hoping for more good reports and the before and after pics. Thanks again. You are an earth angel. :thumbsup:



LOVE that! But Lox with bagels aren't as popular in Orange County, Cali as in the East Coast. Hmmm, perhaps LA??? 
Yup, this is my first foray into "fosterdom". I transported, and babysat some of Deb's fosters pups before for a few days. I've posted pics on a new thread.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Congratulations on becoming a foster mommy---you are an angel in all our books!


----------

